# RCA to XLR adapter?



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Does this work from home receiver to BFD? Or do I need the female XLR jack? 

Is this better than RCA to mono 1/4" adapter?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I use the RCA to 1/4" adapters on my DSP and they very well.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What Dale said. RCA cables, or cables with RCA's on one end and 1/4" on the other, are both cheaper and more readilly available than RCA-XLR cables.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

OK so from the output of the DSP to Pro amp I should change it to regular XLR cable correct?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

From the sub output on my receiver I connect an RCA cable to an RCA to 1/4" adapter and plug that into the input of the DSP. From the output of the DSP I plug in another RCA to 1/4" adapter and connect it to an RCA/Sub cable connected to the subwoofer. You can use RCA to XLR adapters instead of the RCA to 1/4" adapters.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Between the BFD and the pro amp you can use either an XLR cable or a 1/4".

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Jeremy, there is a good explanation on connections here as well. :T


----------

